# 55 low maintenance



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

In connection with the thread listed below I'm posting a few pictures of a 55 gals. tank of mine that has Hygrophila angustifolia, Blyxa japonica, and Downoi.

Thread about H. angustifolia:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...h-aquatic-plant-club/53998-need-plant-id.html

The Hygro I brought to the meeting that Mike fell in love with came from that same tank:
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a297/milalic/niko/DSCN2169.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a297/milalic/niko/DSCN2170.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a297/milalic/niko/DSCN2171.jpg

This tank stays completely clean - fertilize or not. It has CO2 injected with a reactor like the one described in this legendary "thread for the ultra stingy":
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html

The tank has one single 54 watt T5HO (Giesemann Midday) that runs about 9 hours a day. Direct sunlight hits the tank for about 30 min. every morning.

Fertilization (when I don't skip it) is 1-2 grams of everyting (1/4 teaspoon) - Nitrate, Phosphate, Magnesium, Calcium, Potassium, Iron/Traces.

Water change is whenever I feel like it. The tank stays clean because of 2 reasons - 20 Amano shrimp + I don't overfertilize. Any fertilizers that I add are obviously sucked right up.

--Nikolay


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice tank and yes, I do love that Hygro. I am already thinking about how to rescape the left side of my 90 to accentuate and propagate the piece I got at the meeting.

Besides Amanos, do you have any other critters in the tank? And where did you get your T5HO Giesemann midday light?

Mike


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Mike,

I have 2 crayfish that Pedro gave me. They are about 2 inches long.

Also Rasbora hengeli, Conchu's blue tetra, Glass perches.

The Giesemann T5HO I always buy from reefgeek.com. It's a DIY project, I see no point of paying way too much for a housing that I can make.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I really like the look of this plant. Unfortunately I can't get my collectoritis under control enough to used some of these that require so much room. One of these days.....


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey Niko,
looks nice and healthy,
not the same though since I saw your tanks last time.
I'm actually really curious as to how all your other tanks look like?
Any pictures?

Good to see you are alright.
Regards,
Pieter


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Pieter,

My other tanks are full of hundreds of fish and snails, haha. I wish you where here to see the fish - all small and rare.

What is truly spectacular is the 180 though. It has no plants if you don't count the non-growing Bolbitis in the center. It has less than 1 wpg of light and no CO2. If you wonder what's spectacular about it there is a lot to say - there is a very nice branchy driftwood arrangement that spreads in all directions, there are rocks at the base of the wood that look very natural... And there are about 300 congo tetras in there. They swim in a way that we are used to see on TV - schooling and breaking the school, bunching together if they imagine they saw food and so on. There are also about 15 huge Sterbai corries and some Amano shrimp. This tank is visible from the street and literally stops trafic - people stop and look at it from the street. Not bad for a sand/wood/fish tank!

--Nikolay


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

You just need to cut the shrubs that are starting to block the view of the tank from outside!



niko said:


> Pieter,
> 
> My other tanks are full of hundreds of fish and snails, haha. I wish you where here to see the fish - all small and rare.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

milalic said:


> You just need to cut the shrubs that are starting to block the view of the tank from outside!


I couldn't agree more...The simplicity of that tank is what makes it breath-taking! I sat infront of that tank for quite a while and could barely drag myself away.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

PXS please!!!!!! (of the 180G)


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Video would be better...it's all about the congos and their schooling.


----------

